# Here are my newest discus (4 months)



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry about the pics, it was my first time taking pictures of fish...they don't take directions well


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Try taking pictures with the flash off to show their true colour, they are looking pretty good though.

Red turqs?

How big are they now?


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Ya their red turqs, one has some leapord in it. One is 5" and the other is about 4"(head to start of tail).


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

5 inches and only 4 months old?

That is pretty big, it is usually 1 inch per month


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL no no, I got them 4 months ago. If that were the case I wouldn't share my secret with anyone .


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Ooh I see, so how old are they?


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

my guess they both are around a year and a bit... I think the smaller one might be a little stunted, his eyes are a bit large, and he/she has pretty good colour and markings for that size.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Who did you get them from if I may ask?


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I got them both before I found out about all the local breeders, although I am still happy with my fish. I got the smaller one at aquatropics, and the larger one at wongs.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Ahh, wong's x.x

Good guy, not too great discus... good angels though.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I agree, this discus just spoke to me though  . He barters though


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

How much was he?


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I paid 70 bucks taxes in for the big guy . High price, but coming from a place that you have to ship in your own discus, I thaught this was good. Oh well lesson learned.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

wong's? where is this wong's you speak of?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

it is like a 5 minute drive from the menagerie.

When you leave the menagerie, go down parliament towards Dundas, you will see a left turn to go into Gerrard.

Turn into Gerrard, drive straight until you see chinatown and you will see a Scotiabank. Wong's is near Scotiabank, a few stores down from Scotiabank on Gerrard. Should be on the left hand side if you are going down Gerrard or the right hand side if you are coming up.

It will be inbetween a hair salon and a restaurant, you need to walk down into the humid basement.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

another LFS slips past me... amazing.

sounds like an interesting place. Will have to check it out.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Long time breeder of angels, not a bad place but it isn't a great sight to see. At first, you will get the impression of a dirty basement but the tanks are just coloured that way from the age of the store.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

They are looking good  I would say they were huge for 4 months old but they must be about 7-8 months min. if you have had them for 4 months. LOL

Thanks for sharing you fish with us.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Here are some new pictures of my fish, better quality too.


----------

